# Picked up a 6420



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Some of you know this already, but I picked up a 6420 a couple weeks ago. Had it trucked up from Texas. Driver came through some weather on the way so it got a nice coating of calcium . First order of business was to get that all washed off! Have it in the shop and going over it with a fine tooth comb now. Currently planning to keep this one around for haying this summer. Here is a pic from when it was dropped off at the trucking company.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Which transmission does it have Dana?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks great, Nice Firestones too....you'll really like the 6 series


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Vol said:


> Which transmission does it have Dana?
> 
> Regards, Mike


It's got the PowerQuad Plus Mike.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Must've arrived in style considering where it's parked!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> Must've arrived in style considering where it's parked!


LOL. Indeed.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I spent a lot of hours in one of those with a FEL my first 6 years out of college. Brings back a lot of memories. I wish I had a cool tractor like that now!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I found a sweet deal on another one for ya

https://www.auctiontime.com/listings/farm-equipment/auctions/online/23769783/john-deere-6420


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Hayjosh - Looks like you tried to fix that one!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

FCF said:


> Hayjosh - Looks like you tried to fix that one!


LOL! That was on a good day for me!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> I found a sweet deal on another one for ya
> 
> https://www.auctiontime.com/listings/farm-equipment/auctions/online/23769783/john-deere-6420


Not enough winter left here for me to get that one fixed up  .


----------

